
The Surprising Limitations of C++ Ranges Beyond Trivial Cases - hellofunk
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2019/09/13/the-surprising-limitations-of-c-ranges-beyond-trivial-use-cases/
======
rowanG077
I have similar experiences with the range-v3 library. Being a huge fan of LINQ
I really wanted to love it. But it was just too limiting. The big advantage of
something like ranges is that you should be able to quickly write something
declarative. But it's just frustration after frustration.

The "ugly" code at least works the first time with easily predictable
performance characteristics.

